# VisiWIN schon mal gehört?



## Bensen83 (26 Oktober 2010)

Hallo kennt jemand von euch VisiWin? Habe ein paar Videotutorials gesehen und muss sagen ich bin beeindruckt. ´gibt es da irgendwo mal ein demo oder so?


----------



## Weschi (27 Oktober 2010)

Jep....man ist eben extrem flexibler als wenn man WINCC verwendet . 
Basis ist Visual Basic V6 .... es gibt Entwickler Lizenzen und verschiedene Laufzeiten .


----------



## dirknico (27 Oktober 2010)

Kenn ich auch, habe ich auch schon mehrfach eingesetzt.
Wie Weschi schon schreibt, wesentlich flexibler als WINCC!

Außerdem unterstütz INOSOFT sehr gut bei Problemen & Fragen!


----------



## enter (27 Oktober 2010)

Wie der der Weschi schon Schreibt nichts ist unmöglich da alles unter C# oder Vb.net läuft und so die ganze Breite der Sprachen nutzen kann.
Wir haben schon weit über 50 Systeme am Laufen und sind sehr zufrieden auch was den Support angeht.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (27 Oktober 2010)

Weschi schrieb:


> Jep....man ist eben extrem flexibler als wenn man WINCC verwendet .
> Basis ist Visual Basic V6 .... es gibt Entwickler Lizenzen und verschiedene Laufzeiten .



Mitlerweile gibt es aber auch VisiWin.Net für CSharp oder VB.NET!


----------



## Weschi (28 Oktober 2010)

Ja...bei uns drehen die Mühlen etwas langsamer )))) .
Wir setzen etwa seit dem Jahr 2000 VisiWin (Studio ) ein und die Resonanz der Kunden die auch keine Entwicklung gekauft haben sondern sich die die Updates über uns bestellen ist durchweg positiv auch wenn diese im Vorfeld WOnderware oder WINCC eingesetzt haben (welche wir natürlich gegen Aufpreis auch realisieren) . 
Zudem kenne ich keine mir bekannte Methode eine Entwicklung ohne Dongle stabil ans laufen zu bekommen .
Die Runtime Versionen werden ohne Dongle jedoch nach einer Stunde beendet.


----------



## Dino (4 November 2010)

Hallo,
lass die Finger davon! In 30 Jahren hatte noch nie so viel Probleme (Abstürze, Datenverlust, bei Zwischenspeichern auf einmal nichts mehr da!). Nächte lang habe ich geübt, heute (nach 2 Jahren) ist mein Kunde ev. bereit das System auszuwechseln weil "auf einmal" diese oder jene Funktion nicht mehr geht.
Pass auf was du tust. Flexibel und schöne Präsentation ist eins, aber schliesslich möchte man ja irgenwann einen Auftrag abschliessen!
Gruss, Dino


----------



## Steffo (8 November 2010)

*VisiWin*

Hallo zusammen, 
meinen Vorrednern kann ich mich nur anschließen!
Wer ein offenes System mit einer netten Mannschaft dahinter sucht, ist bei INOSOFT richtig.

@Dino: Kommt vor, dass der Wurm drin ist. Ich hoffe, Du konntest das Projekt abschließen! Ein Bekannter von mir hatte auch mal Stress mit dem System. Nach einigen Telefonaten und Emails haben sie das aber in den Griffe gekriegt. Hinterher hat es zum Teil auch an ihm gelegen. Da hat sich aber keiner angestellt. 

Gruß
Steffo


----------



## bobby85 (17 November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe da eine Frage. Wozu kann man Visiwin genau benutzen? Nur SPS? Es geht darum: Wir bauen eine mobile MAschine, deren Steuerung in C programmiert ist und der Code auf einem Steuergerät bzw. auf meheren läuft. Jetzt soll zu diesem Fahrzeug noch eine Touch screen Fernbedienung her. Das Übertragungsmedium ist CANBUS. Kann mir jemand sagen ob Visiwin da helfen kann?

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten,

BObby


----------



## IBFS (17 November 2011)

Vielleicht ein kleiner Denkanstoß, 

BOSCH setzt in ihrer "internen" integrierten Engineering-Software, bestehend aus Visu (VisiWin.Net) 
und CoDeSys für die SPS-Seite auf VisiWin.Net von INOSOFT. 

Ich denke mal, dem ist ein langer Evaluierungsprozess vorausgegangen. 

Ich arbeitet auch seit kurzer Zeit mit diesem System.

So gehen ist BOSCH wirklich ein renommierter Referenzkunde.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 November 2011)

Lenze baut auch auf VisiWin.


----------

